# Idle under water solutions?



## nate592 (Mar 15, 2015)

Ok I have read everywhere that my brute is not the only one that doesn't idle underwater. I have a 2014 750i that I just snorkeled and although I have only tested them once (on a boat launch) it stalled as I was trying to change gears. Now I'm not wanting it to idle for long periods of time underwater but is there any way to atleast get to the point where I can change gears without worrying about it stalling? 

A way to raise the idle?

Any other suggestions would be appreciated!

Also first time posting here but have done a TON of reading here

Ps I started it back up immediately and got out no problem ?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Exhaust snorkel. That's about the best way.


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Yup ^ 


Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

what kind of pipe do you have?


----------



## nate592 (Mar 15, 2015)

DaveMK1 said:


> what kind of pipe do you have?


It's a stock pipe on er


----------



## ColtenG (Feb 3, 2014)

I know that when we go to a free flowing exhaust we all have that problem. I just stay on the throttle when im deep enough for it to die.


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

gotcha. HMF swamp series mufflers have a snorkel kit that bolt right up. If you went with a hmf performance like mine, you can fabricate the HMF swamp kit to work.


----------



## H20Fowler (Jun 18, 2014)

It can be a pain sometimes but i try to keep on the throttle very slightly when changing gears underwater and so far I've never had a problem but I also have stock exhaust


----------



## JBYRD8 (Aug 15, 2013)

Justin
2012 Brute Force 750 eps
29.5 OL2 S/W
Snorkels
Warn Vantage Winch
RDC 2" Lift Kit
RDC Rad Kit
VFJ #6 & #3
HMF Swamp XL W/ Snorkel


----------



## Steve8511 (Dec 19, 2010)

I'm wondering if the roll over valve is doing it when you let off the throttle?
If you unplug, it kills the quad in 5 seconds just like when you let off the throttle in deep water? 
I've read that you can silicone it from moving...


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

I welded a flange on the end of my stock exhaust. Then made an exhaust snorkel with a flange on it. That way I could bolt it on. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve8511 (Dec 19, 2010)

So does the exhaust snorkel keep the quad from stalling or just saves it when it does?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Steve8511 said:


> So does the exhaust snorkel keep the quad from stalling or just saves it when it does?


both... It's partially a back-pressure issue that keeps it from being able to idle under water.


----------



## Steve8511 (Dec 19, 2010)

I know Can-am's an idle under water all day but they idle around 1350 rpms...
I wish someone knew the whole mystery why brutes die in water as soon as the seat wants to float!


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

They are overly low compression stock(8.2:1) and when you add in a relatively high camshaft overlap between the cylinders, plus both cyls having a compression release built in the cam, it wreaks havoc on the tune when the exhaust goes under. 

Most other makes are 9:1 or higher compression.


----------



## BruteNasty15 (Jun 13, 2015)

i have a 2015 brute force 750 fuel injected and I need some advice for my exhaust like whats best bang for my buck without spending an arm and a leg? also can I get a slip on exhaust for my bike or do I need the full exhaust with an optimizer?? I want something that will have anough pop that it will idle under water


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HMF swamp series. Can get it w/ attachable exhaust snorkel. 


Posted via TapaTalk for iPhone6


----------



## BruteNasty15 (Jun 13, 2015)

do I need the optimizer?? would just adding the slip on be enough to idle under water


----------



## BruteNasty15 (Jun 13, 2015)

does my bike have an 02 sensor that will act as an optimizer


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

BruteNasty15 said:


> do I need the optimizer?? would just adding the slip on be enough to idle under water



Exhaust snorkel is the only way to make a brute idle under water. A free flowing exhaust only makes the issue worse. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Steve8511 (Dec 19, 2010)

JPs300 said:


> They are overly low compression stock(8.2:1) and when you add in a relatively high camshaft overlap between the cylinders, plus both cyls having a compression release built in the cam, it wreaks havoc on the tune when the exhaust goes under.
> 
> Most other makes are 9:1 or higher compression.


You might be on the right track.
Ok time for that 12:1 840 or bigger kit! I knew I needed it!


----------



## jsmith3015 (Jun 15, 2015)

I have an hmf performance series and have never had a problem with it but if its under water i try not to leave it there long with no gas


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Steve8511 said:


> You might be on the right track.
> Ok time for that 12:1 840 or bigger kit! I knew I needed it!


Several guys with just the 10.5 pistons (std bore) have no issues underwater. - Likely what I'll do with my Teryx, even just that will make a reasonably substantial power gain.


----------



## BruteNasty15 (Jun 13, 2015)

my 2015 brute has a 9.3:1 compression ratio so its a little more than the older models


----------



## DaveMK1 (Nov 8, 2009)

Risk vs gain just isn't there for me. That's why I have a snorkel now on my exhaust, and I'm running 11:1 wiseco. Only took one time for the bike to shut off with the exhaust under to convince me


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk when I should be doing something more productive.


----------

